# Keep Calm and Kick-Start Creativity With New Collection of Exclusive Canon Printables



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2017)

```
<p><em>Instant-Inspiration Is Possible with Power to Browse and Print Content Straight From Your Printer Screen<sup>1</sup></em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 20, 2017</b> – Aspiring to help families ignite their creative spirit, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today a new collection of exclusive printables. Canon inkjet printer owners¹ have unlimited access to content², produced by creativity leaders such as Nickelodeon and Johanna Basford – while non-Canon owners have access to select sample activities. From 3D paper crafts and mazes to stress-relieving coloring pages and decorative wall art– users will be empowered to print and create on demand with Canon.</p>
<p>In partnership with Nickelodeon<sup>3</sup>, for a limited time, Canon Inkjet printer owners will have access to exclusive printable content and activities featuring popular characters from the network’s hit preschool series, <em>Blaze and the Monster Machines</em> and<em> Shimmer and Shine</em> such as 3D paper crafts and mazes<sup>3</sup>. In addition, users have the capability to unwind and unleash their creativity with the swipe of a finger with access to over 125 printable coloring pages. From enchanted forests and secret gardens, to geometric patterns and mandalas, partnering with leading illustrators and publishers, such as renowned artist Johanna Basford, Canon makes it easy to make time for creativity.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“It’s so important in today’s busy world to stimulate the mind and feed the imagination” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon’s partnership with Nickelodeon showcases our commitment to providing customers with unique printable content.”</p>
<p>In addition, users have the capability to unwind and unleash their creativity with the swipe of a finger with access to over 125 printable coloring pages. From enchanted forests and secret gardens, to geometric patterns and mandalas, partnering with leading illustrators and publishers, such as renowned artist Johanna Basford, Canon makes it easy to make time for creativity.</p>
<p>As part of the partnership with Nickelodeon, families can enjoy nearly 30 unique crafts, including 14 activities featuring <em>Blaze and the Monster Machines</em> and 15 for <em>Shimmer and Shine</em>. Canon inkjet printer owners¹ will have unlimited access to all content<sup>3</sup> created by Nickelodeon. Each piece of free downloadable content lives within the Canon PRINT App¹ and within the menu on the LCD screen of compatible printers¹.</p>
<p>“We are excited to team up with Canon to offer kids and families custom content featuring our beloved preschool properties, said Sharon Cohen, Executive Vice President, Partner Marketing. “Through this program, we’re extending Nickelodeon’s mission to make the world a more playful place one fun activity at time.”</p>
<p>For more information on Nickelodeon’s preschool content, please visit: shop.usa.canon.com/nickelodeon.</p>
<p>The Canon PRINT App is available for free through the Apple App Store and Google Play Store. For more information about the Canon PRINT App please go to: <a href="https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/how-to-print-free-adult-coloring-pages" target="blank"><b>https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/how-to-print-free-adult-coloring-pages</b></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

